# 22 ways to be a good Democrat



## irish (Jan 18, 2004)

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

22 WAYS TO BE A GOOD DEMOCRAT

1. You have to be against capital punishment, but support abortion on demand.
2. You have to believe that businesses create oppression and governments create prosperity.
3. You have to believe that guns in the hands of law-abiding Americans are more of a threat than U.S. nuclear weapons technology in the hands of Chinese and North Korean communists.
4. You have to believe that there was no art before Federal funding.
5. You have to believe that global temperatures are less affected by cyclical documented changes in the earth's climate and more affected by soccer moms driving SUV's.
6. You have to believe that gender roles are artificial but being homosexual is natural.
7. You have to believe that the AIDS virus is spread by a lack of federal funding.
8. You have to believe that the same teacher who can't teach 4th-graders how to read is somehow qualified to teach those same kids about sex.
9. You have to believe that hunters don't care about nature, but loony activists who have never been outside of San Francisco do.
10. You have to believe that self-esteem is more important than actually doing something to earn it.
11. You have to believe that Mel Gibson spent $25 million of his own money to make The Passion of the Christ for financial gain only.
12. You have to believe the NRA is bad because it supports certain parts of the Constitution, while the ACLU is good because it supports certain parts of the Constitution.
13. You have to believe that taxes are too low, but ATM fees are too high.
14. You have to believe that Margaret Sanger and Gloria Steinem are more important to American history than Thomas Jefferson, Gen. Robert E. Lee, and Thomas Edison & A.G. Bell.
15. You have to believe that standardized tests are racist, but racial quotas and set-asides are not.
16. You have to believe that Hillary Clinton is normal and is a very nice person.
17. You have to believe that the only reason socialism hasn't worked anywhere it has been tried is because the right people haven't been in charge.
18. You have to believe conservatives telling the truth belong in jail, but a liar and a sex offender belonged in the White House.
19. You have to believe that homosexual parades displaying drag, transvestites, and bestiality should be constitutionally protected, and manger scenes at Christmas should be illegal.
20. You have to believe that illegal Democratic Party funding by the Chinese Government is somehow in the best interest of the United States.
21. You have to believe that it's okay to give Federal workers the day off on Christmas Day but it's not okay to say "Merry Christmas."
22. You have to believe that this message is a part of a vast, right wing conspiracy.

Irish oke:


----------



## DJRooster (Nov 4, 2002)

Dumb!


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

It's sad that so much of that is true. Not just in New York or Kalifornia, but right here in good old North Dakota. Everyone knows it, but partisan democrats will practice it while denying it to the grave. :eyeroll:


----------



## adokken (Jan 28, 2003)

Sorry but it is all a bunch of BS,I do not know one Democrat that believes all the stuff you posted, But I know a few right wing loonies that are against hunting and guns and they are ardent fans of the Fascists like Rush, Ann Coulter and the like, Quit trying to blanket us as anti guns and anti hunting. Try to tell my wife Democrats are anti gun when she looks around the house and there are some in nearly every corner.


----------



## zogman (Mar 20, 2002)

Rooster and Dokken,
Your both Dinosaurs. The Democrate Party you are clinging to has been dead for a long long time. I believe you both are very nice persons. But your heads are in the sand,


----------



## wyogoose (Feb 11, 2006)

Thats the best 22 reasons I've seen!! Notice how he said real democrat. The reasons refelect the true democrats of today. Sad but true.


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

This kind of crap gets old.I'm not taking the time to read all that garbage.How about just the first one.

You must be a Republican if....

1.You are against any kind of abortion.To bad if the mother dies,or if she was raped.Plus tell all those mothers that don't want to be.....you're on your own with your newborn.To bad if your baby needs health care or starves or has to wear rags.

After all good republicans only care about business.Not people.

Now what I just said is ridiculous,but so is the nonsense printed above.Contrary to what some of you think we aren't all like Pelosi or Kennedy.Just like every Republican isn't so far to the right the're car won't make a left hand turn.


----------



## Ref (Jul 21, 2003)

I agree with Ken on the parts about the mother's health or rape, but the parts about the women that don't want to be mothers or not enough income to support a child.....then they shouldn't be doing the act that got them pregnant.


----------



## soaringhawk (Apr 1, 2007)

Too bad the author does not have enough depth to realize how shallow that printed garbage is.

I'm a gun carrying, hunting and fishing enthusiast liberal democrat thats voting for Hillary or Barack.

Closed minds are the problem with America, and it appears his is cemented shut............. :sniper: :beer: :******:


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

> I'm a gun carrying, hunting and fishing enthusiast liberal democrat thats voting for Hillary or Barack.


You have made up your mind already with so long to go. No thanks, my mind isn't that cemented shut, I'm going to wait and see what each candidate stands for. I may not even vote republican.



> Closed minds are the problem with America, and it appears his is cemented shut............


Speaking of closed minds. This post is a prime example of double talk. Thank you very much for showcasing liberal hypocrisy. You say your voting for Hillary or Barack and it's only April 2007. Are you not even going to think about someone else? If neither get the democratic nomination are you still going to vote for them? I would guess they are the two front runners, but anything can happen. Did you know Barack votes more liberal (anti gun) than Kennedy?

If you're a hunter and fisherman I would like to know why you are going to vote for either of the two you mentioned. There are only a few reasons which include: rob the working, give to the lazy, cut and run in Iraq, higher taxes for the working class, lower taxes for the lazy, anti firearms, pro abortion, pro gay marriage, anti family, pro welfare, easy on criminals, just to name a few. What do you find appealing?


----------



## R y a n (Apr 4, 2005)

soaringhawk said:


> Too bad the author does not have enough depth to realize how shallow that printed garbage is.
> 
> I'm a gun carrying, hunting and fishing enthusiast liberal democrat thats voting for Hillary or Barack.
> 
> Closed minds are the problem with America, and it appears his is cemented shut............. :sniper: :beer: :ticked:


I'm just curious soaringhawk... Do they allow Canadians to vote in American elections?

Nice first (and only) post to this forum. I would have figured you might have found some other interesting threads to comment on too.. why only this one?

Better yet...please do tell where you are posting from....

(hint: I _might_ be able to tell _and_ already know the answer)

Ryan


----------



## zogman (Mar 20, 2002)

Beware of Militant Tiger....................


----------



## wyogoose (Feb 11, 2006)

> To bad if the mother dies,or if she was raped.Plus tell all those mothers that don't want to be.....you're on your own with your newborn.To bad if your baby needs health care or starves or has to wear rags.


This is unreal. Are all democrats against adoption or only you. For every baby aborted in America there are treee families looking to adopt. Also, only 1.5% of abortions are due to rape or danger to the mother.

How can you be pro-gun and pro-hunting and support Hillary who is a leader in the fight against them?


----------



## Gohon (Feb 14, 2005)

soaringhawk? Sounds more like a fluttering chicken.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

Gohon, I was just going to post Whining Buzzard.

Ken, I would bet a years income that all democrats or liberals are not that way. I don't know why but there are a few radical leaders that get a choke hold on new democrats coming into Washington. People who I would expect to vote pro gun do not. I don't understand it. If I had to venture a guess, I would guess the above list would include 50% of the liberals in North Dakota. Further if I had to guess about liberal hunters it would only include 10 percent. Those are just gut gestimates, but I think they would be close.

I understand peoples feeling towards abortion as related to rape and incest, but just because they don't want to be a mother I don't agree with. Our neighbor girl 15 years ago had five abortions in two years. She kept the last one because her doctor told her one more and she may not be able to have children. Five abortions in two years is ridiculous. I don't think most people are aware that we are into the tens of millions of abortions. Some people will say that's good. Some will say it would be better on the environment if there were three times as many. I don't understand the values today.

I don't know, I just don't get it. I'll bet if you asked PETA members if they were conservative or liberal it would be 99 percent liberal. If you asked if they were pro abortion I bet it would be 99 percent. I don't get how in this century animals are worth more than people to many. What am I missing?


----------



## 280IM (Mar 28, 2005)

Plainsman abortion is very hard for me to deal with, I am against it!!!
Iam not going to judge anyone who has one or going to have one there is another power from above will deal with that I am very sure of that.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

I really don't have a dog in that fight so mind my own business, until some liberal brings it up. Then I am compelled to oppose it. If people do it on their own I can do nothing about it, but when they use tax money they make me part of it. If you want to shoot yourself in the head and buy your own ammo it's your business, but if the government is going to use tax money to buy ammo for people to shoot themselves in the head I must also oppose that. People are free to do and go where they want, but I'm not going with them. I don't like anything over 80 degrees.


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

Plainsman....I to am personally against abortion.But I feel that decision should be made by me,my wife,and our family doctor.....not the government.

There are many issues I don't agree with Democrats.But the biggest ones to me are disagreements with Republicans.Plus I have been a Democrat for as long as I can remember.Not easy to change at my age.Although I have voted for Republicans in the past when the Democrat was way to liberal.


----------



## DJRooster (Nov 4, 2002)

Yeah, Ken, your still to young to be republican!! :beer: At 55 years young if I start thinking like a republican I will have to start acting my age and that could be fatal! :beer:


----------



## Danimal (Sep 9, 2005)

One of the reasons that I oppose (most) abortions is that IMHO too many people abuse it. Most abortions are performed on people who don't want to take responsibilty for their actions. I think that is one of the major problems with our country. Again, IMHO, the liberals make it OK and make it too easy to blame someone else and make it ok to NOT take responsibilty.

It's really sad that the girl had 5 abortions in 2 years and was only 15?? Is this the future of our country?

I guess I was brought up differently. I was taught that if you do something wrong, you "pay the piper". I was taught that if you want something, work for it. That way, if you don't work for it, you have NO ONE to blame but yourself.

We have 3rd and 4th generations on welfare. Welfare is supposed to be a helping hand to give people a chance to get back on their feet. Once upon a time, my mom worked in the State Employment Office of MD. She told me that many of the welfare recipients made more than she did....and she worked full time!

I guess I need to get back to work and earn some money, I have millions to feed...


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

I'm old enough to remember pre Roe v Wade.I distinctly remember college age girls sneaking out of state to get abortions.In my mind you can't legislate morality.Banning abortions would push them into back door clinics.....some girl disappears for a few weeks and we all knew what was going on.

Prohibition of alchohol didn't work.....just pushed it underground.Banning abortions completely would do the same.


----------



## Bobm (Aug 26, 2003)

I agree the only thing we can do is try to change peoples hearts about the issue legislation will not work on moral issues it never does.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

What I was getting at is, if the government doesn't pay for it I don't have to worry, because I am not part of it. If my tax money is used, they are laying some blame on me. I don't want to be part of the problem. To those who want an abortion, do what you want, but don't drag me with you.


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

DJRooster said:


> Yeah, Ken, your still to young to be republican!! :beer: At 55 years young if I start thinking like a republican I will have to start acting my age and that could be fatal! :beer:


I am more conservative than in my younger college age days.But not enough to cross over to the other side of the political spectrum.


----------



## wyogoose (Feb 11, 2006)

I think the only way Abortions will ever diminish is for the truth to be told. The information givent by clinics is total BS. I am all out against abortion. I have done a lot of research on it and been active in fighting it. For one project me and a female classmate went to numereous clinics and posed as a young couple who were expecting and curious about abortion. You would not believe the BS that was fed to us. Then when we revealed everything and showed them the proof they threw us out. However, three young women who were in the waiting room folowed us out so I considered it successful. It is just sad how future birthing problems, post-abortion depresion and even suicide are never brought up to possible clients, they are looked at only as anoother bill in the bank.


----------



## Alaskan Brown Bear Killer (Feb 22, 2005)

KEN W said:


> Plainsman....I to am personally against abortion.But I feel that decision should be made by me,my wife,and our family doctor.....not the government.
> 
> There are many issues I don't agree with Democrats.But the biggest ones to me are disagreements with Republicans.Plus I have been a Democrat for as long as I can remember.Not easy to change at my age.Although I have voted for Republicans in the past when the Democrat was way to liberal.


I really don't care if the dumb liberals want to get abortions; that way maybe in the US the weak gene pole might tighten up, just don't use government funding to do it! I personally find it offensive to take my money to pay a doctor to kill a child...and I'll leave it at that!


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

ABBK, that's kind of how I look at it. If they use tax money I am part of it. I don't want to be part of it. If they don't use my tax money ------- I'm not sure, I hope that gets me off the hook.

You have a point ABBK not just humor. If those who have abortions keep having them, then they have fewer children to pass their values on to. Those who do not believe in abortion will keep all their children and pass their values on to them. Whether you believe in biological evolution or not there is certainly sociological evolution working and the abortion supporters will follow the dinosaur into oblivion.

Politics is much the same way, and reacts much like a pendulum. As a young adult I had to grow up in a liberal dominated society. Now in my older years I see that pendulum is beginning to swing and the liberals are crying. It will take another 20 years for it to swing back, and then they will be old people watching it like me.


----------



## Alaskan Brown Bear Killer (Feb 22, 2005)

Yea I don't mine cleaning up the gene pole................Just make sure I don't have to pay for other moron's mistakes. I don't know why anyone can think for one second that TAX PAYERS should pay for their abortions uke: :******:


----------



## 4seasons (Feb 6, 2007)

I always hear when a group discusses abortion someone brings up the "what about rape or the mothers life is in danger" argument. Well let's stop and think about this logically for a second. First off check the statistics. Neither is the case most of the time. In the case of rape (when rape is actually involved and not just another Kobe Bryant, Duke Lacrosse team false accusation) yes the woman is put in a position she shouldn't have to be in however two wrongs don't make a right. I contended that the mother to be is furthering her emotional damage by killing part of herself and an innocent child. The baby is just as much hers as it is the criminal's that raped her. Anyone that is a victim of a crime has to live with the results of someone else's actions. If you were injured by a drunk driver or had you money stolen you have to work to overcome the damage done. Why should rape be any different? Now if the mother's life is in danger, the only acceptable argument is if the baby is also going to die. It simply cannot be justified to kill an innocent to save another. You might try to argue that the mother does not deserve to die, however I have never met a female of childbearing age that could be described as innocent. If your answer to a difficult situation or decision is to kill the only innocent person involved then I have nothing else to say. Perhaps as some others have said maybe though the killing of your offspring the world can be saved from another generation of liberalism.


----------

